# Thank you Makaira Pulling Lures!



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

When I placed our spring order with Justin Roper, who makes Makaira Pulling Lures, I told him I wanted a new flatline bait for my own personal use. He sent me the picture of what he's sending me; this beautiful "Big 19"! Talk about a Match-the-hatch skipjack


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

That's going to move some water! Looks great, and its going to look better with bill rash on its head.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

*Awsomeness*

Good looking lure. They make some awesome lures.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

Big nasty right there!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

I am a huge Makaira/Justin fan, his lures are just about artwork!


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I agree Robert and I like the ever-growing number of Gulf coast lure makers. Nothing against the Hawaii boys, they make some awesome baits, but I like lures made by a local guy like Justin who is fine-tuning his baits in the same waters I'm going to pull them in. I hope I get this order in today!


----------



## MissKristy (Dec 1, 2007)

I hope so to I need a lena


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Not today


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

MissKristy said:


> I hope so to I need a lena



One of my absolute favorites for the shotgun position!! Caught a blue and numerous wahoo on one last summer.


----------



## MakairaPullingLures (Nov 11, 2009)

thanks for the kind words - glad ya'll enjoy the lures! good luck this season and catch 'em up!! justin


----------

